# large amount of gold nuggets brought into my store



## kmann1969 (Sep 25, 2015)

bought close to 40 oz of the purest gold nuggets ive ever seen, they were 95.6% (xrf) A young man inherited them so I bought them!! the largest was 4.66 toz . I sold all of them except the large one.biggest lot of nuggets I have ever seen in person.


----------



## denim (Sep 25, 2015)

Those look too good to be true. Did you cut any of them in half to look at inside? Don't mean to sound negative but I have never seen raw gold so clean looking.


----------



## Geo (Sep 25, 2015)

I agree. The color looks very uniform across all pieces.


----------



## kurtak (Sep 27, 2015)

They look real to me 8) 

When I lived in northern California (from 1977 - 1995) I knew guys that ran larger dredging operations (6 - 8 & 10 inch dredges) while most placer guys where running 3 - 4 inch dredges --- it was not at all uncommon to see nuggets like that

There was also 2 hard rock operations in the area - one of them had a tunnel about 1/3 mile down off the USFS service road - the USFS would not let them punch a spur road down to the tunnel so they hired me to pack their ore out with my horses & mules (pics)

Those where fun times :!: got to live a piece of history (it was like living back in the original gold rush days) I actually lived in the old log cabin built on this tunnel site by the original miners that discovered it during the original gold rush (had to chase the wild life out & do some fixing) :lol: 

The tunnel & cabin where above the snow line so I would get snowed in for the winter & have to hike 4 miles down to the mill site which was at the might snow/might rain line if I wanted to go to town :lol: ran a trap line (fox, bobcat & coyote) during the winter

sorry for the ramble - but the pics of the nuggets brought back old memories 

Kurt


----------



## Grelko (Sep 27, 2015)

kurtak said:


> Those where fun times :!: got to live a piece of history (it was like living back in the original gold rush days) I actually lived in the old log cabin built on this tunnel site by the original miners that discovered it during the original gold rush (had to chase the wild life out & do some fixing) :lol:
> 
> sorry for the ramble - but the pics of the nuggets brought back old memories
> 
> Kurt



That sure sounds like it would have been alot of fun. Always like hearing a good story from "back in the day". Thanks for sharing.


----------



## denim (Sep 27, 2015)

kurtak said:


> They look real to me 8)
> 
> When I lived in northern California (from 1977 - 1995) I knew guys that ran larger dredging operations (6 - 8 & 10 inch dredges) while most placer guys where running 3 - 4 inch dredges --- it was not at all uncommon to see nuggets like that
> 
> They sure do look nice I must say. I too have done some prospecting in the northern California hills but as far I know most of the gold that comes from that area is about 18k, not 95.6. That is mighty pure for natural unrefined gold. Perhaps, being the OP hails from Yakima, WA, these nuggets came from an area known for this level of purity. I am glad to see that you Kurt do think they are real. You have seen a lot more than I have. I'd hate to see someone get taken for a ride.


----------



## kmann1969 (Oct 1, 2015)

They are real as could be, I must admit I was skeptical when he brought them in. I did take two nuggets randomly and melted them together and mixed them quite well. they were still testing 93.5% pure . I kept them for a week before I sold them to a maker of gold nugget jewelry in cali. I do think someone cleaned them up. they were in the family for a long time. I still have the large one.


----------



## pinman (Oct 1, 2015)

What part of Northern California kurtak?


----------

